# Drill: Miluakee vs Dewalt



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have always had a Miluakee hole hawg (1645-1) as my work horse drill. Other than replacing the cord and changing brushes they have lasted me years as an EC. I was looking at the Dewalt DWD460 drill, Lowes has it reduced price and it caught my eye. Does anyone have any exprience with these? I know it has an auto clutch, but I would rather hit a nail and take the milaukee for a ride....instead of having a clutch slip everytime I hit a nail or go through a tough knot. Also, I just purchased the new Nissan NV2500....if anyone is looking for a great contractor van I would highly recommend!

Thanks


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

There is an entire tools forum here:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Take a peek

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/hawg-vs-super-hawg-vs-dewalt-vs-21647/


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My most important tool is my Hole Hawg..

It has never let me down and I have seen nothing that even comes close to the feel of the tool or its speed..

I would rather "experiment" with something else.. but nothing comes to mind that needs a change.. :laughing:


----------

